# Dora v. Johnson-Haus



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just got this email that read:

"Here's Dora v Johnson-Haus a great German Shepherd".


















Nice bone on this girl :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's beautiful! Who is she from? For some reason, I have your C litter stuck in my head! LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is out of our Arko boy.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

beautiful, I think I might want an all black GSD for my next companion... that is if I ever get over my white GSD princess....


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous! Makes me not want to wait until June!


----------



## Lisaville (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful. I never seen Black GSDs until I found this site. i am in love with her.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

AWH Danica's sister! They indeed look like sisters :wub:. Here is a pic of Danica vom Johnson-Haus (Dora's sister)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

There is the spoiled girl!! So did she get to go out with her "boyfriend" tonight?


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh no unfortunately it was pouring over here so hopefully tomorrow she'll get to see Braddock (so romantic those two):wub:. I'll have to get a good pic of them together to post!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh that sucks! I'm getting sick of all this rain.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

These are Duncan's litter mates? (I love that boy!! )


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are half siblings to Duncan, same dad but different mom.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

fkeeley said:


> AWH Danica's sister! They indeed look like sisters :wub:. Here is a pic of Danica vom Johnson-Haus (Dora's sister)


Awwww. What a sweet expression! 

Danica and Dora are beautiful. Love the names too.


----------

